# Why more than a 4 arrow quiver?



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

If your a day hunter and return to camp every night, why carry more than 4 arrows. I've got to replace a quiver and have used 4 arrow quivers for quite some time (3 broad heads and one field point). Why would I need a bigger arsenal?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I carry a four arrow quiver as well. Typically 3 arrows are broad heads and one is a small game head. I keep a couple field points in the backpack


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Watcher said:


> If your a day hunter and return to camp every night, why carry more than 4 arrows. I've got to replace a quiver and have used 4 arrow quivers for quite some time (3 broad heads and one field point). Why would I need a bigger arsenal?


cause it might take 5 or 6 arrows to hit something at 100 yards. Especially if the animal is running.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

For when you get buck fever and miss at 40, settle down a little bit and hit him far back at 50, then try to lob a finishing shot at 80 but miss, then shoot at a coyote while you're tracking him, then sneak up and put a finishing shot on him. Hey, I never thought it would happen to me either.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

you never know what going to happen.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Growing up, my Dad always told me it only takes one bullet to kill a deer. So I asked him why he loaded some in the rifle magazine, and had more in a holder on his belt. His answer was "It only takes one. I just don't know which one." He was a rifle hunter, but the point still applies.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

When you see someone trying to dig a broad head out of a tree so they can finish off their elk with their 3 arrow quiver empty, you'll know why. I've never needed more than two, but my Tightspot has places for 5 so I fill 'em just in case 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I carry 6 because that is what fits in the quiver. 1,2, 4 or 6. What difference does it make how many arrows a person carries... this is not a brag-fest. Fewer arrows in the quiver does not make you more of a man.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

bow_dude said:


> I carry 6 because that is what fits in the quiver. 1,2, 4 or 6. What difference does it make how many arrows a person carries... this is not a brag-fest. Fewer arrows in the quiver does not make you more of a man.


nor does more. Mine carries 4. What does that mean? It is one more than three one less than 5. My favorite knife has 5 inch blade though. The reason I carry 4 is that I like to carry four. When we hunt it is deep in the back country that is usually about a 6 hour ride on mules. We don't hunt very far from camp where there are plenty more arrows. I also have never taken a shot that I questioned and I have never been fast enough on the draw to release more than three in a relatively short amount of time.

It's not a pissing contest.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

I like having 6 just in case... I agree, it seems highly unlikely that I'll ever need all 6 in one 'session' but one never knows how things will play out. AND, carrying 2 extra arrows doesn't really add significant weight or bulk....so no big deal. 

Most animals I've shot were done with one arrow but I did have a deer a few years ago that saw 4 of my arrows (3 hits and 1 miss). My first shot was at 35 yards but I hit him too far forward and to my horror, I got him square in the shoulder. Luckily, I had some friends who spotted him escaping the canyon over 1 mile away and saw him bed down. After a lengthy stalk, I ended up with a terrible second shot and I just missed (he knew I was coming, I had a terrible angle, and I rushed the shot), I luckily nailed him in the upper lungs with my third shot while he was on the move, and the 4th shot was for insurance while he was in his final resting bed. I'm about 99% sure the 4th shot wasn't needed but I was too close to losing him before and didn't want to take ANY chances that he would get away. Definitely NOT the way to do it...that first shot is SO critical. Having the extra arrows was essential that day...


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

When Your twelve miles from camp and say "Dang I wish I had more arrows".


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i used to think the same thing until i bumped my sight and missed with 2 arrows on a spike. i wasn't close to resupply either. luckily i had stump/sm game tip with me to sight back in. i now carry 5 for day trips. 1 has a tip for taking grouse and i have a backup broad head for that as well. if i'm doing a multi-day then i carry a couple extra to camp in the pack.

fwiw, i don't get any extra torque from my quiver being loaded and i haven't had an issue with the extra weight.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr Mule... I also carry 4 knifes. 2 on my belt and 2 in my day pack.

Several years ago I emptied my quiver. I was carrying 5 arrows. Ran into a herd of elk. Back in those days I shot fingers and no sight. Bumped into a bedded spike. In my haste, I killed the tree he was laying up against. Just grazed his back. He ran off to another location where I stalked him and got another shot and once more, killed the tree he was standing by. He ran off and to my astonishment, while standing there retrieving my arrow from the tree, a 5 point walked in. Buck fever caught me and I sailed another over his back. He trotted off to the side a few steps and stood broadside to me giving me the perfect shot at 30 yards. I settled down and finally connected. 4 shots in about 10 minutes. My 5th arrow was a blunt for small game. I was beginning to think I would have to change heads and use it. That taught me to always carry as many as the quiver will carry. Since, buck fever seldom overcomes me and 1 shot does the trick. Well... that isn't exactly true. Just remembered I put 4 arrows into the last loper I shot. Tough animal. 3 were thru the lungs. I would shoot, he would run a few yards, I would walk up and shoot, he would run again. I thought I was missing all the shots until I finally recovered him and found all the holes.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I 'll be sure to buy a 24 arrow quiver for this season.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

On second thought............I will invent a high capacity arrow magazine before they are outlawed.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I carry four. Three to six seems to be what most folks carry. I don't see much to get excited about. I limit to four because of weight /balance, and because I'm a minimalist.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

AF CYN said:


> I carry four. Three to six seems to be what most folks carry. I don't see much to get excited about. I limit to four because of weight /balance, and because I'm a minimalist.


i admire the honesty but wouldn't a minimalist carry only 1?;-)


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

AF... you make a good point about weight. I got rid of the bow quiver several years ago just for the weight reason. I use a hip quiver instead. Granted, the best place to keep track of arrows and keep them out of the way of brush is on the bow, but in my mind, I much prefer not having to compensate for the weight difference as I begin to empty the quiver. Finding the perfect hip quiver is key. I believe what I use fits the bill.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I 'll be sure to buy a 24 arrow quiver for this season.


I am not sure why this thread bothers you mule, but apparently the issue rubs you the wrong way looking at each reply you have posted.

To the OP, I think this is a valid question. When upgrading your equipment I think putting out a feeler to see if changing what you have done in the past is worth exploring. I personally have a 5. Why? Because it was the best deal that day and was camo.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Doesn't rub me wrong at all. I couldn't give a rip what people carry nor do I care if people think that I should carry more. I have bow hunted for 20 years. I have never needed more than what I carry.

If a guy wants to 3,4,6 or 12 that is their choice. I am more like AF CYN in the fact that I am a minimalist with this type of thing. I would bet that I pass up far more shots than the average Joe as well.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I shot a buck a few years ago that seemed like the terminator. I was glad I had several arrows in the quiver. All shots were good but as long as I can get another arrow in the deer ill keep shooting. Nothing worse then a long tracking job.


----------



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

I just got a great northern for my birthday and it has 5. I mainly just liked that quiver and it happened to have 5. But I did want more than three. My plan is 3 broadhead arrows and 2 judos for grouse, squirrels, rabbits, such when those seasons overlap with my big game hunts.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> On second thought............I will invent a high capacity arrow magazine before they are outlawed.


Seems like all the super hero's have them.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not trying to be the jerk here and call people or hijack the thread, but I just want to get the word out because I don't think a lot of people know or think about this. When hunting big game 

Your arrowheads must have two or more
sharp-cutting edges that cannot pass
through a 7/8 inch ring. If you’re using
expanding arrowheads, the arrowheads
must have two or more sharp-cutting
edges that cannot pass through a 7/8
inch ring when expanded.

That is straight from the Proclamation so for those of you who carry an arrow with a field point for grouse or whatever else is in season you could receive a ticket for hunting with improper equipment. I would suggest upgrading to judo points or small game heads. Just a friendly public service announcement Thanks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Cazador said:


> I'm not trying to be the jerk here and call people or hijack the thread, but I just want to get the word out because I don't think a lot of people know or think about this. When hunting big game
> 
> Your arrowheads must have two or more
> sharp-cutting edges that cannot pass
> ...


that for big game. Now look up the upland proc and see what it says.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

dkhntrdstn said:


> that for big game. Now look up the upland proc and see what it says.


*Upland game 
*You may hunt and harvest upland game with any of the following: 

Archery equipment, including a draw lock
A crossbow
*Wild turkey 
*You may hunt and harvest a turkey with any of the following: 

Archery equipment, including a draw lock, using broadhead-tipped arrows
A crossbow, using broadhead-tipped arrows or bolts
Copied and pasted right from the Upland Proclamation. I'm aware that in and of itself it is not illegal to hunt upland game with a field tip.

My point was that if you have a field point on an arrow in your quiver and you are primarily hunting big game that you are in violation of the big game rules even though there are other animals in season.

I have seen Officers give tickets to people for this very reason even though Grouse and rabbits and squirrels were in season.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

If you are trying to hold off a pack of orcs, you'll want more than 4 arrows. :smile:


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

Buddy shot a hen grouse once that pinned her to the ground and she kept thumping her wings, every male within earshot came running. He emptied his quiver and shot some arrows multiple times before he thought he better keep at least one arrow for something bigger.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

ISHY said:


> Buddy shot a hen grouse once that pinned her to the ground and she kept thumping her wings, every male within earshot came running. He emptied his quiver and shot some arrows multiple times before he thought he better keep at least one arrow for something bigger.


savages.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

because when your angry you can never have enough arrows in your quiver. :mrgreen:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Arrows and broadheads are expensive these days. I hate losing arrows. So, instead of filling my quiver with 5 (which is how many I used to carry in my 8 spot quiver), I leave ALL of my arrows at the truck. That way I'm not tempted to shoot any of them. I NEVER lose an arrow! I've had the same dozen arrows for 4 years now!




sometimes I feel a bit silly carrying my bow without any arrows :-|. Oh well. I still love hunting!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

PBH said:


> Arrows and broadheads are expensive these days. I hate losing arrows. So, instead of filling my quiver with 5 (which is how many I used to carry in my 8 spot quiver), I leave ALL of my arrows at the truck. That way I'm not tempted to shoot any of them. I NEVER lose an arrow! I've had the same dozen arrows for 4 years now!
> 
> sometimes I feel a bit silly carrying my bow without any arrows :-|. Oh well. I still love hunting!


Saw a guy this year with no quiver carrying 3 arrows. Maybe he hates losing them too, so he only hunts with what he can carry. If he doesn't want to carry, doesn't hunt?


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

you should carry 4 just in case your lost or hurt you can shoot 3 times (distress) and help will come running.


----------

